# I feel like I need to tie a knot -or need helping doing that ...need to hold on



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am done! I hate being sick, I feel like it is something that has now taken over my identity and I dont' want it. I want to cry and scream and stamp my feet like a child. I want someone else to take this from me.I want to go to work and eat and have a social life and just freaking live live - instead of letting my IBS live MEI just feel so angry and frustrated and feel it is a slippery slope from here to a full out depression


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, I was there 3 weeks ago for months and months. I had HAD it with IBS with my life and with not being able to do anything. I was depressed, I was having panic/anxiety attacks about leaving the house for anything at all and felt like I'd tried EVERYTHING! So I went back to my doctor and am now on Lexapro (an anti depressant, I swore I'd never try one again after the last 4 or 5 gave me horrific side effects). Minimal side effects and now I can leave the house and best bit is my IBS seems to have stabilised a bit (fingers crossed it stays that way). Keep hanging in there and if you feel that desperate please see your doctor for some help. If all you need is a vent we are all here for you by all means


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

In the same boat. I'm no Fluoxetine now and in a couple of weeks I should know if it's really going to do the trick or not. If not, I wonder what's left. My doctor now wants to send me to a gastroenterologist (sp?) but I don't know how I can actually go since I get ill if I try to get in a car. I'm ****ing sick of this.


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

Well today I slipped off that rope and landed my ass on the rock bottom floor of my life. I have been here before which is why I know I will not be here forever. My stomach was so bad this morning *D* and shaky, nauseous feeling. I am sure my diet lateley hd not help and I knew it as I was doing it I knew it would hurt me and I continued to do it which is a concern of mine as well. I made it to work but then my bowels kicked in again and then someone asked me if I was ok and I started to cry and I felt weak(both mentally and physcially) and it just got to me. I am sick of being sick, I am sick of being tired and I sick of feeling like I do this to myself most of the time.I see my dr this afternoon to discuss some sleeping aids, and an antidepresseant...did not want to go down this road again


----------

